# Pat Curran against steroids, but thinks three-year suspension harsh



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Former Bellator featherweight champion Pat Curran hadn’t heard the news that ex-middleweight champ Alexander Shlemenko had been suspended three years by the California State Athletic Commission for steroids. When he did, his reaction was mixed.
> 
> On one hand, Curran (20-7 MMA, 10-4 BMMA) who on Friday meets Emmanuel Sanchez (10-1 MMA, 2-0 BMMA) at Bellator 139, is against performance-enhancers and thinks they should be eliminated from the sport.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm all for serious punishment but there will be a time and have been a few in the past where the commission has clearly ****ed up and they still uphold the punishment because they can't afford to have other fighters pointing to an actual time the commission had to overturn something. Same reason they will never over turn an decision when there is an appeal no matter how bad.


----------

